# Certified Construction Manager CCM Exam



## Potential CCM (Mar 9, 2020)

Anyone took the CMCI CCM exam recently? can share any tips?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 10, 2020)

@Potential CCM Hi! I took the exam and passed it in 2017. Read through the SOPs and if you can, access the online modules. I passed on the first try.

Good luck!


----------

